# Arto 69GL Plated Weight?



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi All

We are seriously looking at buying a 2003 Arto 69GL. Looking at the Niesmann brochures on their website for 2003/4, it would appear that the 69 was onlly available on the Fiat 18 chassis and is plated at 3850kg. Is this correct, as seller has told me that it is plated at 3500? Where is the plate on the vehicle?

Thanks

Val


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Val

I have an arto 64el,and it is plated at 4000kg. It's on a ducato 18 heavy with the 2.8jtd engine.

They were available at 3500kg plated weight, usually with the 2.3 litre engine.

Even if it was originally built for the 3850 weight, it may still be plated at 3500kg.

There is a weight plate inside the habitation door on the left near the floor. This will show all the relevant weights.

As a quick guide, ask seller how much the tax disc cost - if it's £165, its a private HGV and greater than 3500kg (ie 3850).

If its £185, it is 3500kg.

Mine weighed 3550kg when it went for MOT last week, so I have 450 kg payload left. 

At 3500kg plated weight, you will struggle for payload.

They are great vans.

If your driving license has category C1, then runing at the higher weight will be preferable.

HTH

David


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've attached a scan of the Arto user manual technical spec. page for a 2003/4 69G van. You'll see that it should be plated at 3850kg but it could have been down-plated to 3500 at some time in the past. This would get you around the license issue but would leave you woefully short of payload.

2005 models had an Alko chassis instead of the Fiat with either a 3500kg or 4000kg rating depending on the chassis spec. My advice would be to go for a 2005 version if possible.


----------

